# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای بچه های سوم (نهایی+آزمون)

## amir.h

سلام...
واقعا جای این تاپیک خالی بود نه؟....خب حالا من که زدم
دوستان از اونجایی ک من مخالف برنامه ریزی توسط شخص دیگه ای هستم فقط به یه سری نکات که خودم تجربه کردم اشاره میکنم ویه سری کلیات رو میگم
بعدش دیگه تصمیم گیری باشماست که کدوم روش رو انتخاب کنید
_1-منابع

_ریاضی:آموزش خیلی سبز+ آبی کانون
فیزیک:نشرالگو
شیمی:خیلی سبز
زیست:نشرالگو
دین و زندگی:جامع گاج
عربی:جامع خیلی سبز
ادبیات:محوری گاج
زبان فارسی:منبع خوبی پیدا نکردم
زمین:نمیخواد
آمار:نمیخواد
_2-روش مطالعه

_روش اول زمانی هست که در اون برای هرروز یک یا نهایتا دو درس رو انتخاب کنید(بیشتر نه!) و بگید مثلا شنبه 4ساعت ریاضی
مواظب باشید که نگید مثلا از ساعت 2تا 4 این بدترین شکل برنامه ریزی هست
فقط ساعت رو مشخص کنید
روش دوم حجمی هست که توی این روش هم برای هر روز یک و نهایتا دو درس رو انتخاب کنید بگید مثلا برای ریاضی امروز فصل احتمال رو میخونم و چند تا تست میزنم
چند تا نکته:
1-از برنانه ریزی رویایی بپرهیزید تا رستگار شوید :Yahoo (94): 
2-تا برنامتون تموم نشده سر رو بالش نزارید :Yahoo (20): 
3-همه یدرسا رو باعلاقه بخونید :Yahoo (43): 
4-به هدفتون فکر کنید :Yahoo (76): 
5-من خودم از روش دوم نتیجه گرفتم :Yahoo (21): 
_3-آزمون

_برای آزمون قلم چی دو هفته وقت داریم
در نتیجه برای هردرس دو روز رو در نظر بگیرید یک روز آموزش و یک روز تست
_4-نهایی_
برای تنهایی اصلا نگران نباشید
از آذر ماه کتاب های گلبرگ گلواژه یا جزوه های بنی هاشم رو بگیرید و استارت بزنید
_حرف آخر
_هرکسی از دوستان ایرادی وارد میدونه حتما بگه
پیشنهادات هم میپذیریم
ببخشید دیگه خلاصه نوشتم حوصلتون سر نره :Yahoo (83): 
موفق باشید

----------


## mobin9898

> سلام...
> واقعا جای این تاپیک خالی بود نه؟....خب حالا من که زدم
> دوستان از اونجایی ک من مخالف برنامه ریزی توسط شخص دیگه ای هستم فقط به یه سری نکات که خودم تجربه کردم اشاره میکنم ویه سری کلیات رو میگم
> بعدش دیگه تصمیم گیری باشماست که کدوم روش رو انتخاب کنید
> _1-منابع
> 
> _ریاضی:آموزش خیلی سبز+ آبی کانون
> فیزیک:نشرالگو
> شیمی:خیلی سبز
> ...


داداش ناراحت نشو ولی به این نمیگن برنامه ریزی به این میگن توصیه

----------


## amir.h

> داداش ناراحت نشو ولی به این نمیگن برنامه ریزی به این میگن توصیه


اتفاقا خودمم بهش فکر کردم ولی نمیدونم چطور عنوان رو ویرایش کنم
ضمنا برنامه ریزی رو که آدم خودش باید انجام بده!
ولی ممنون از تذکر شما یشنهادی ندارید؟تجربه ای؟

----------


## ali7893

بیشتر از دو درس نخونیم؟ و اینکه درسای هون روز باشه؟

----------


## mobin9898

خوب بچه ها ببینین با کدوم برنامه ریزی راحتین و واستون جواب میده اون را انجام بدین ولی یه توصیه دارم اونم اینه که برنامه ریزیتون تکلیف محور باشه نه زمان محور

----------


## ali7893

> خوب بچه ها ببینین با کدوم برنامه ریزی راحتین و واستون جواب میده اون را انجام بدین ولی یه توصیه دارم اونم اینه که برنامه ریزیتون تکلیف محور باشه نه زمان محور


مدرسه نرفتی؟
ر-امیانگین معاطله در روز چقد باشه خوبه؟

----------


## mehdi.78

> سلام...
> واقعا جای این تاپیک خالی بود نه؟....خب حالا من که زدم
> دوستان از اونجایی ک من مخالف برنامه ریزی توسط شخص دیگه ای هستم فقط به یه سری نکات که خودم تجربه کردم اشاره میکنم ویه سری کلیات رو میگم
> بعدش دیگه تصمیم گیری باشماست که کدوم روش رو انتخاب کنید
> _1-منابع
> 
> _ریاضی:آموزش خیلی سبز+ آبی کانون
> فیزیک:نشرالگو
> شیمی:خیلی سبز
> ...


ببخشیدااا ولی دکتر افشار گفتن درسارو خورد خورد ببرین جلو و تنوع درس داشته باشین

----------


## Hellion

> ببخشیدااا ولی دکتر افشار گفتن درسارو خورد خورد ببرین جلو و تنوع درس داشته باشین


هر چی که دکتر افشار گفت نباید گوش بدی که ...  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehdi.78

ینی چی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mobin9898

> مدرسه نرفتی؟
> ر-امیانگین معاطله در روز چقد باشه خوبه؟


رفتم 
میانگین من خودم اگه بتونم روزی 4 تا 5 بخونم خوب میشه حالا بستگی به توانت داره

----------


## amir.h

> بیشتر از دو درس نخونیم؟ و اینکه درسای هون روز باشه؟


اونطوری که من امتحان کردم تنوع زیاد درس باعث ایجاد استرس میشه 
حدالامکان بله



> خوب بچه ها ببینین با کدوم برنامه ریزی راحتین و واستون جواب میده اون را انجام بدین ولی یه توصیه دارم اونم اینه که برنامه ریزیتون تکلیف محور باشه نه زمان محور


یعنی باید حرفت رو طلا گرفت



> مدرسه نرفتی؟
> ر-امیانگین معاطله در روز چقد باشه خوبه؟


دوست عزیز اصلا به اینکه بقیه چقدر میخونن توجه نکن
ببین خودت چقدر توان داری؟



> ببخشیدااا ولی دکتر افشار گفتن درسارو خورد خورد ببرین جلو و تنوع درس داشته باشین


همونطور که گفتم تنوع استرس میاره(خودم از تنوع ضربه خوردم که میگم)
دوما برای خورد خورد باید هر دفعه یه فلش بک بزنی و یه بخش کوچیکی رو بخونی
ولی اگه حجم زیادی رو بخونی با یه فلش بک حجم زیادی از مطالب مرور میشه
بازهم میگم هرکسی روش خودشو داره و برنامه تحمیلی نمیشه
دکتر افشار استاد گران مایه ای هستن و احترامشون واجب ولی...

----------


## safer1

برای زیست باید یک کتاب اموزش هم کنارش داشته باشین خیلی بهتره مثلا فاگوزیست و این رو بدونید که اگه در سال سوم بتونید به همه مطالب تسلط پیدا کنید و یک کتاب تست رو تا اخر تمام کنید خیلی عالی میشه و جلو  می یفتین

----------


## safer1

برای زبان فارسی خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد میدم

----------


## ali7893

> برای زیست باید یک کتاب اموزش هم کنارش داشته باشین خیلی بهتره مثلا فاگوزیست و این رو بدونید که اگه در سال سوم بتونید به همه مطالب تسلط پیدا کنید و یک کتاب تست رو تا اخر تمام کنید خیلی عالی میشه و جلو  می یفتین


فاگوزیست اصلا توصیه نمیشه حجم بسیار بالایی داره برا درس نامه خیلی سبز

----------


## Dr.Fardin

سلام
من خودم برنامه ای که برای امسال دارم اینه که روزی ۵ ساعت مطالعه میکنم و در این مدت درسایی که همون روز درس داده شده ( ۱۰۰٪ ) و در صورت امکان پیش خوانی دروس روز بعد و تست البته باید این نکته رو بگم که من کتابای سومو در طی تابستون با دبیر تموم کردم

----------


## amir.h

> برای زیست باید یک کتاب اموزش هم کنارش داشته باشین خیلی بهتره مثلا فاگوزیست و این رو بدونید که اگه در سال سوم بتونید به همه مطالب تسلط پیدا کنید و یک کتاب تست رو تا اخر تمام کنید خیلی عالی میشه و جلو  می یفتین


درسنامه خوندن برای زیست کار بیهوده ای هست چون خود کتاب درسنامه هست 
و هر کتاب درسنامه ای که بخونید باید حتما کتاب رو هم بخونید چون منبع کتابه در نتیجه وقتتون تلف میشه



> برای زبان فارسی خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد میدم


دیگه چاپ نمیشه شما دارید؟



> فاگوزیست اصلا توصیه نمیشه حجم بسیار بالایی داره برا درس نامه خیلی سبز


همونطور که گفتم درسنامه=کتاب



> سلام
> من خودم برنامه ای که برای امسال دارم اینه که روزی ۵ ساعت مطالعه میکنم و در این مدت درسایی که همون روز درس داده شده ( ۱۰۰٪ ) و در صورت امکان پیش خوانی دروس روز بعد و تست البته باید این نکته رو بگم که من کتابای سومو در طی تابستون با دبیر تموم کردم


روشت خوبه ولی یشنهاد میکنم خودت یه برنامه داشته باش و درسای همون روز +یشخوانی رو در کنار برنامه اصلیت داشته باش
آزمون چی شرکت میکنی؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

درس هر روز رو همون روز بخورید!

----------


## Forgotten

برنامه ریزی تکلیف محور هوشمندانه نباشه ضربه میزنه 

بهتره هم زمان محور باشه هم تکلیف محور هر کدوم به تنهایی ضرر هایی دارن

----------


## Dr.Fardin

> درسنامه خوندن برای زیست کار بیهوده ای هست چون خود کتاب درسنامه هست 
> و هر کتاب درسنامه ای که بخونید باید حتما کتاب رو هم بخونید چون منبع کتابه در نتیجه وقتتون تلف میشه
> 
> دیگه چاپ نمیشه شما دارید؟
> 
> همونطور که گفتم درسنامه=کتاب
> 
> روشت خوبه ولی یشنهاد میکنم خودت یه برنامه داشته باش و درسای همون روز +یشخوانی رو در کنار برنامه اصلیت داشته باش
> آزمون چی شرکت میکنی؟


سلام
برنامه من همونطور که گفتم مشخصه درسای همون روز +پیشخوانی فردا اما اگه توی مدرسه اتفاقی بیفته که مثلا درس ندم تست کار میکنم یا اگه امتحان داشته باشم برای اون میخونم
ازمون هم امسال فقط مرآت که خود مدرسه میگیره شرکت میکنم و سال بعد هم احتمال ۹۰٪ علوی چون میخوام برم مدرسش

----------


## amir.h

> سلام
> برنامه من همونطور که گفتم مشخصه درسای همون روز +پیشخوانی فردا اما اگه توی مدرسه اتفاقی بیفته که مثلا درس ندم تست کار میکنم یا اگه امتحان داشته باشم برای اون میخونم
> ازمون هم امسال فقط مرآت که خود مدرسه میگیره شرکت میکنم و سال بعد هم احتمال ۹۰٪ علوی چون میخوام برم مدرسش


پیشنهاد میکنم قلمچی و کنکور رو فراموش نکنید
موفق باشید

----------


## amir.h

> برنامه ریزی تکلیف محور هوشمندانه نباشه ضربه میزنه 
> 
> بهتره هم زمان محور باشه هم تکلیف محور هر کدوم به تنهایی ضرر هایی دارن


بله ولی برنامه تکلیف محور خوب زمان رو هم میرسونه
من خودم روزی4تا5ساعت میخونم

----------


## Forgotten

> بله ولی برنامه تکلیف محور خوب زمان رو هم میرسونه
> من خودم روزی4تا5ساعت میخونم


برنامه تکلیف محور وقتی باشه شما هیچ گونه اجباری بالا سرتون نیست ( عامیانه ) ( از نظر علمی میگن ضمیر ناخوداگاه ) که مثلا فلان درس رو توی دو ساعت بخونید با توی سه ساعت و اینجا برای شما حجم کار مهمه که این در هنگامی که درس زیاد بشه ضربه میزنه 
فراموش نکنید علاوه بر کیفیت مطالعه , سرعت در مطالعه هم یک فاکتور اصلی هست چون باید طبق برنامه راهبردری آزمون رسید 

حالا شما برای آزمون 24 مهر خیلی وقت دارید بیش از سه هفته ولی از آزمون های بعدی دیگه میشه دو هفته ای و باید بتونید زمان محور هم مطالعه کنید تا حجم کاری مشخص شده رو زودتر تموم کنید

----------


## matrooke

به نظرم عربی محوری سوم هم بخونید خوبه !

----------


## Mr.Dr

آقا یکی بگه که صفحه 1 تا 10 فیزیک 3 میشه تستای چند تا چند گاج؟ @Hellion

----------


## Hellion

> آقا یکی بگه که صفحه 1 تا 10 فیزیک 3 میشه تستای چند تا چند گاج؟ @Hellion


سلام دکتر .. آزمون ها اول سال هرد خرد میرن جلو به نظرم اینکارو نکن فرصت زیاده کل فصل یکو بخون و تستشو بزن دیگه کاری به برنامه نداشته باش اینجوری جلو میزنی ...

----------


## Forgotten

> آقا یکی بگه که صفحه 1 تا 10 فیزیک 3 میشه تستای چند تا چند گاج؟ @Hellion


تا سر میدان بزن البته بستگی به ویرایش کتابت داره برای من میشه تا تست 1860 

البته کاملا حق با پارسا هست چون که اول کار 10 صفحه 10 صفحه میرن جلو بعدش یه دفعه ای 20 صفحه میشه

----------


## amir.h

> برنامه تکلیف محور وقتی باشه شما هیچ گونه اجباری بالا سرتون نیست ( عامیانه ) ( از نظر علمی میگن ضمیر ناخوداگاه ) که مثلا فلان درس رو توی دو ساعت بخونید با توی سه ساعت و اینجا برای شما حجم کار مهمه که این در هنگامی که درس زیاد بشه ضربه میزنه 
> فراموش نکنید علاوه بر کیفیت مطالعه , سرعت در مطالعه هم یک فاکتور اصلی هست چون باید طبق برنامه راهبردری آزمون رسید 
> 
> حالا شما برای آزمون 24 مهر خیلی وقت دارید بیش از سه هفته ولی از آزمون های بعدی دیگه میشه دو هفته ای و باید بتونید زمان محور هم مطالعه کنید تا حجم کاری مشخص شده رو زودتر تموم کنید


درسته حرفتون منطقیه ولی من برای آزمونای قلمچی این برنامه رو دارم
که برای هردرس اختصاصی 2روز وبرای عمومی ها(به جز زبان که نمیخونم)روز رو اختصاص بدم
از اونجایی که بعضی درسا رو پیشخوانی کردم میرسم به برنامه آزمون
ضمنامن ساعتی که میخونم همش به این فکریم که زودتر زمان بگذره و کار بی کیفیت میشه
اما اگه یه حجم معقول رو برای یک روز انتخاب کنی هم کیفیت بالا میره هم کمیت و هم زمان



> به نظرم عربی محوری سوم هم بخونید خوبه !


به نظر من عربی باید جامع گرفت

----------


## Mr.Dr

آقا این آزمون شاهد (گواه) چیه دیگه؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
همون اعتبارسنجی پارسال؟

----------


## ali456

آقا این اعتبار سنجی چه فرقی با بقیه سوالا داره یکی توضیح بده :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amir.h

> آقا این آزمون شاهد (گواه) چیه دیگه؟! 
> همون اعتبارسنجی پارسال؟





> آقا این اعتبار سنجی چه فرقی با بقیه سوالا داره یکی توضیح بده


منم میخواستم بپرسم

----------


## ali7893

> درسته حرفتون منطقیه ولی من برای آزمونای قلمچی این برنامه رو دارم
> که برای هردرس اختصاصی 2روز وبرای عمومی ها(به جز زبان که نمیخونم)روز رو اختصاص بدم
> از اونجایی که بعضی درسا رو پیشخوانی کردم میرسم به برنامه آزمون
> ضمنامن ساعتی که میخونم همش به این فکریم که زودتر زمان بگذره و کار بی کیفیت میشه
> اما اگه یه حجم معقول رو برای یک روز انتخاب کنی هم کیفیت بالا میره هم کمیت و هم زمان
> 
> به نظر من عربی باید جامع گرفت


برا عربی میگی کامل گاج بگیرم یا مخصوص سوم؟

----------


## amir.h

> برا عربی میگی کامل گاج بگیرم یا مخصوص سوم؟


کامل گاج یا جامع خیلی سبز
با هر کدوم راحتی

----------


## Dr.Fardin

> برا عربی میگی کامل گاج بگیرم یا مخصوص سوم؟


سلام دوست عزیز
من برای عربی هم فوت و فن جامع عربی (خیلی سبز) رو دارم و هم کامل گاج اما حداقل برای من اینطور بوده که کلا با درسنامه و تستای گاج بیشتر حال کردم حالا ممکنه برای شما برعکس باشه...به نظرم بهتره هر دو رو نگاه کنی و با هر کدوم راحت تر بودی .اونو بخری و استفاده کنی

----------

